# App freezing in route-Android



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Does anyone have the newest version # for Uber Driver for Android? Mine is 4.200.10002.

My issue is the app freezing while en route to pickup or destination. 3 out of my first 4 rides last night! Requires a reboot of the phone. Really bad thing while en route to pickup so I make sure I check the address first thing upon accepting the ride and use my tablet's GM to route me there while the phone is rebooting.

Parked and went off line last night and uninstalled/reinstalled. Worked OK after that but it didn't say it was an update to it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

That is the last up


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for checking and letting me know. Hopefully it doesn't have the freezing bug. Typically drive Thurs-Sat late night so won't now until then if it does.


----------



## Alissa (Nov 12, 2018)

Charleston, SC - iPhone X - UberX

hey there. So yesterday I had a huge issue with my app. I was driving a customer, David, to his drop-off location. I had another ride come through about 9 minutes before I dropped off David. When I slid right to complete UberX trip with David, it asked me to rate then kept repeating the same "Complete UberX....... rate rider..." and so on, never automatically continuing to Charles' ride. I somehow was able to call Charles to explain the situation and used AppleMaps to get to him and complete his ride (_all while the Uber Driver app was still frozen on David's trip_). After dropping Charles off, I called Uber Support, which took them forever to understand what was going on. They said the rides didn't go thru/ Charles canceled (even though he was picked up and dropped off at the requested location -- not sure why he canceled). Anyways they suggested restarting my phone and turning it back on, hard reset, and deleting the app and then reinstall. None of this worked. Called again because she said if it didn't work then they needed to know or whatever. Call them back and this lady had NO IDEA what was going on. She kept repeating herself without really being helpful. Fast forward, I got off the phone and waited a few hours because she said it would most likely be fixed then. I wake up at 6 AM this morning; app still tells me to drop David off. I did everything I thought of last night except completely wiping my phone and doing a factory reset. So I backed up my data and reset it and started over from scratch with "Set up as new iPhone". Downloaded Uber Driver app and it works now! *Save yourself the trouble of dealing with Support and just 100% reset your device*


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Alissa said:


> Save yourself the trouble of dealing with Support


Amen!


----------

